# Woman Faces Jail Time For Growing Veggies In Front Yard



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 11, 2011)

http://consumerist.com/2011/07/woman-faces-jail-time-for-growing-veggies-in-front-yard.html



> Who knew a Victory Garden could have you facing defeat? A Michigan  woman is looking at the prospect of 93 days in jail because she planted  vegetables in planters in her front yard and refused to abide by the  town elders' interpretation of the planning code, WJBX reports.
> The town ordinance says that front yards have to be planted with "suitable, live, plant material." The woman feels it qualifies.
> "It's definitely live. It's definitely plant. It's definitely material. We think it's suitable," she told FOX.



Sheesh


----------



## Kacey (Jul 11, 2011)

Sheesh indeed... I was expecting an HOA problem from the title - but this is just silly.  Do any of these people know how many "decorative" plants are edible?  What if she was harvesting dandelion greens instead of putting down weed killer?  Or harvesting iris bulbs?  My local nursery recommended a variety of thyme as a quick growing ground cover between flowers... what about that? :idunno:


----------



## granfire (Jul 11, 2011)

the funky pink kales you get to plant in fall are fully edible...

makes you want to thump somebody with a pumpkin...most of which are probably never considered for eating....

Do they know they planted veggies in DC on open spaces during WWII?!


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 12, 2011)

My favorite part is the idiot city planner who says the definition of "suitable" is common. And then it turns out it isn't. Yet this zagnut can contribute to making decisions which will land this woman in a box of monsters.


-Rob


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

(but the veggy garden is on the pathetic side....she needs more manure to make it grow better)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2011)

The city planners are full of manure. Maybe they can share?


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The city planners are full of manure. Maybe they can share?



but it's not organic....wouldn't want that anywhere near my plot!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 12, 2011)

granfire said:


> but it's not organic....wouldn't want that anywhere near my plot!



:lol::roflmao::lol2:


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

here is her blog to go with the story:
http://oakparkhatesveggies.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate veggies.  Off with her head!


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 12, 2011)

Let them eat cake!

The whole story is to crazy for me. Especially since it isn't an HOA...(err hate those things :ak47::rules


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

I think she needs a gnome:

http://www.mooninggnome.com/wp-content/themes/custom/images/mooning-lawn-gnome.jpg


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 12, 2011)

granfire said:


> I think she needs a gnome:
> 
> http://www.mooninggnome.com/wp-content/themes/custom/images/mooning-lawn-gnome.jpg



Gnomeo..gnomeo where for art thou gnomeo.... lol
Sorry just watched it last week with the kiddo...


----------



## billc (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is a solution, if she owns the property they should mind their own d*** business and get off of her lawn.


----------



## granfire (Jul 12, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Here is a solution, if she owns the property they should mind their own d*** business and get off of her lawn.



LOL, 'lawn' is the sticky wicket....


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I hate veggies. Off with her head!



Damn you got there first! Let's start a hate campaign against veggies, they are disgusting!


----------

